# [W] Battlefleet Gothic - Imperial & Marine [H] £££, PP



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Looking for *unbuilt, unpainted* BFG ships, Marine Battlebarge's and Cruisers, Apocalypse class Battleship and plastic Imperial Battleships.

If anybody has the original box set I may consider this too, depends on condition.


----------

